# any good 3rd wave cafe in Rome?



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

planing a trip to Rome and wonder where i can have an espresso and a flat white with my partner.

usually in Rome we have only commercial beans coffee. would want some 3rd wave.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://www.gamberorosso.it/en/food-news/1025152-specialty-coffee-12-places-for-quality-cups-in-rome


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://sprudge.com/?s=rome


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

definitely pay a visit to pergamino cafe, its very close to st peters, had some great gardelli brews and some nice espresso from another italian roaster I can't remember


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Also check out the European Coffee Trip site and search for 'Rome'.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Heading to Rome in October so this will come in very handy, cheers


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

thanks for the links and advice!

will definitely take a look!


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

quick update. been in Rome last week.

imho worth going only to FARO - Luminari del Caffè. great espresso, flatwhites and always has fresh roasted beans (Gardelli and some other roasters).


----------

